# Today's holiday.



## IKE (Sep 5, 2017)

Today (Sept. 5th) is National Cheese Pizza Day !........gazing into my crystal ball I think I can see the noon buffet at Pizza Hut in my future.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 5, 2017)

Amen!  I'll see you there.

Hoot


----------



## Pappy (Sep 5, 2017)

On my way, Ike. :cart:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## jujube (Sep 5, 2017)

Yesterday was the Spousal Equivalent's 70th birthday.  We celebrated with cheese pizza.  Guess we were one day early?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2017)

Happy Birthday Spousal Equivalent !


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 5, 2017)

IKE said:


> Today (Sept. 5th) is National Cheese Pizza Day !........gazing into my crystal ball I think I can see the noon buffet at Pizza Hut in my future.View attachment 41706


OMG!  That looks so good!  Happy Cheese Pizza Day...yum yum!


----------

